# Can't uninstall Fallout 3



## Matt91152 (Aug 19, 2012)

While installing Fallout 3 my computer froze and had to be restarted. It happens every now and then. But since my computer froze half way through installation, I can't launch the game. Also I don't have an uninstall option. I tried going to the Uninstall Programs in the control panel, but Fallout 3 is not listed. What do I do?


----------



## steve32mids (Jun 27, 2012)

well as it not installed the game you can just delete the folder it created from your hard drive.


----------



## Matt91152 (Aug 19, 2012)

That didn't work. Although a friend suggested I just open the install shield program off the disk, and make it start installing again. I haven't had any problems so far.


----------

